

Show HN: TryScribe, modern document creator - tankenmate
http://www.tryscribe.com

======
koopajah
I love the concept of branching which really take something great from (D)VCs
to apply it to document reviewing. I always had trouble using word's revision
system and having multiple people correcting/working on the same document at
once. It will highly depend on how you handle the merge and if it's intuitive
enough to use.

From you signup process, it seems like you only plan to develop these
functionalities. Is it demo-ready yet? Or are these only mockups to ensure
which functionality really matters to the users?

EDIT: minor correction, I think visualize is written with a Z but I'm not an
english native-speaker so I could be wrong.

